# Words of Wisdom



## wee_blondie (Oct 4, 2006)

Thought it would be nice to exchange general tips/advice that we've picked up from our teachers.  The head instructor at our gym is a natural philosopher and full of character and I think the world of him.  He's got a saying for everything (a bit like my dad...) and is always ready with words of motivation.

So without further ado - your contributions please!

I'll go first:

"Pain is simply weakness leaving the body"
OR
"You don't rise to the occasion; you sink to the level of your training"


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 4, 2006)

This isn't really MA specific, but my senior drill instructor liked to say, "The map is not the terrain."  Meaning, don't get so caught up in how things are supposed to be that you fail to recognize how they really are.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2006)

"When you cease to strive to understand then you will know without understanding" - Caine

"Those who speak convincingly of peace cannot go armed. Those who speak convincingly of peace must not be weak. So we make every finger a dagger. Every arm a spear. And every open hand an ax or a sword." - Master Kan


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 4, 2006)

My Shotokan teacher said this, which I thought made a lot of sense.
"When performing kata, you must envision your opponent(s) through the entire kata. That is kata. Otherwise it is just a fancy dance."


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is a bit more pragmatic:
The thing that really matters is this...Don't get ****ing Hit!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 5, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Mine is a bit more pragmatic:
> The thing that really matters is this...Don't get ****ing Hit!


 

mine is also rather pragmatic:

when people are going too hard in sparring - "stop putting power in your punches you nob-end"


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 14, 2006)

Dont wait till you're strong enough to enter a competition. Enter the competition to get strong.

This was one of the lines from a  dojo pledge of a renown kickboxing school here in Japan. Its true too. Guys who fight regularly get way stronger than those who dont.


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

From one of my LEO instructors  "Do not strive for mediocrity"..


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 26, 2006)

Heard a great one out here on the rig:

"How am I supposed to soar like an eagle when I'm surrounded by turkeys?!"


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 26, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Heard a great one out here on the rig:
> 
> "How am I supposed to soar like an eagle when I'm surrounded by turkeys?!"


 
lol


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

my first instructor, lee sprague, used to say

'bite me once:  bad dog.  bite me twice:  dead dog."


----------



## thetruth (Oct 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes of the UFC has a good one.  

If you lose, say little. If you win, say less.


I also like a Navy SEAL maxim. I had a keychain made of this saying.

The only easy day was yesterday.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

